# Damaged orifice?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think Saca's orifice is split up the side of the teat a bit. 
When I milk her, her teat streams milk everywhere. 
It was blocked, I think I damaged it while trying dislodge the 'blockage' which was a greasy bit of black stuff that had somehow worked itsway into the orifice. 
Anyway, She isn't in any pain, but how can I fix this?????


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. I don't think that is really possible. The black stuff that you got out of the teat could have been the plug? I wouldn't know without seeing it myself but sometimes those plugs can be pretty big. 

Could it be double orifices?? That would stream milk everywhere. Hopefully someone else can help you more than I can. . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been milking her for two weeks and this started a few days ago. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a little bit of that plug is still in there. I have had it happen before -- nasty how it runs down your arm or sprays everywhere :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with stacey ....it is most likely part of the plug still in there....work at it.. a bit ..it may come out.... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My feelings exactly stacy! It's not very fun to milk sticky teats with sticky hands. . . .
I'll see what I can do . . .


----------

